# Thinking of Driving for Uber? WARNING!!!! Read this first.



## jlion (Jan 16, 2015)

Before you join Uber there a few things to consider. I have never done anything like this before, but I feel as though it is necessary to warn anyone thinking of doing Uber. I don't know how Lyft operates, but as for Uber I reiterate heed my story as a warning.

I began driving for Uber roughly a year ago, part time, and for fun, my car was paid off, and new, so why not righ? Had heard good things. So I did, and it wasn't bad in the beginning the money was decent, and I got to meet some cool people outside of my normal profession as a PM. It was a fun experience. When my show ended I upped the Uber hours, not because I needed to but because it was still fun, and the money was still decent. Fast forward I get another show, which was more taxing time wise, so Uber was out of the question. Fast forward again. 

Show get's canceled hop back on Uber. That's when it all changed... I come back to Uber. This time while driving I notice a slight difference, in the usual clientele I was use to. They were a little bit ruder than what I remembered. Shrug it off no big deal, then I noticed the money was not as good, again no worries wasn't my main source of income, just complimentary. THEN this happens. I get hit by an uninsured motorist. I call Uber let them know call my insurance let them know. Guess what happens. Uber doesn't cover the accident I was on, but no rider. My insurance covers the guys medical, and then drops me, because of the using my car as a Taxi. I had to buy a new car this time with payments my insurance went up, and my budget was stretched a little thinner. I stopped for a long while after that, but decided to try one more time, I was bored. So I only did it once or twice a week, for a maximum of maybe 5-6 hours a week. In my market that's about $100 dollars, cool. Little extra spending money. I did it a couple of times, then waited to be paid. Guess what? No payment... I emailed Uber. The email I received stated.


Thanks for reaching out!

There are no delays in payments, but I took a look at your Partner Account, and your most recent invoice would have been negative, and so no invoice was generated. Our system does not post negative invoices to your account as we do not actually remove money from your account. You can review a detailed breakdown of the statement for the week ending 1/12/15. You will need to log on to your partner account to view this.

I noticed that you are using the Uber issued iPhone - As you know, using the Uber issued iPhone involves a $10/Week Data Subscription Fee, which is used to offset the amount that Uber’s phone carrier charges for data plans. Uber does not make a profit off this, we just pass the cost on. Might you be interested in our new BYOD Program to avoid this fee?

I was using my own phone so I was confused as to what he was talking about. I turned the phone on to see if it would interfere with my own phone then turned it back off on the date mentioned. I wasn't being paid because Uber says I OWE them money!? lmao WTF!? I basically worked for free!? Put ware and tare on my car, paid gas to drive your costumers around and you are saying I owe you money because the phone you gave me was simply on sitting a drawer? I said I will gladly return the phone, but to incur a negative account while not using it, and waiting for you to do the BYOD for droid, is unscrupulous. So here it is in a nut shell.

1. The Uber rates are to low for you to make money. Seriously do the math please, I beg you. In the beginning it was good, but now you will only be hurting yourself.

2. If you get in an accident which you are at a much much higher risk of. Never had one until I drove for Uber. Uber WILL BARELY TRY/ NOT HELP YOU! You will be on the hook, and most likely out of a car that could of helped you get a decent job even if it's fast food, it is better than Uber!

3. Uber will Nickle and Dime you at every corner possible. Even though they are worth 20Billion dollars.

4. If anything were to happen to your car, you will not be able to take care of it, I promise you. You simply will not have the money to afford it.

5. Your insurance WILL drop you!

6. YOU are being taken ADVANTAGE OF!

I hope many of you read this, and take it to heart. It may or may not happen to you. You may love driving for them, but as it becomes more the zeitgeist the more under belly of society you will receive and the more dangerous it becomes. Both for driver, and passenger. In the end it simply is not worth it. I wish you all the best, and hope that either way this story gives some foresight into the what if.

Feel free to re-post this to any forum you feel needs to see.

Best
J


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

jlion said:


> Before you join Uber there a few things to consider. I have never done anything like this before, but I feel as though it is necessary to warn anyone thinking of doing Uber. I don't know how Lyft operates, but as for Uber I reiterate heed my story as a
> 
> POST # 1 /JLION : ■ ■ ■ JEEZ LOUISE ! And
> some people think that I'M long-winded.
> ...


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Hi @jlion , welcome to the forum.
Thank you for posting your experience as an old time Uber Driver. Most of what you've posted is common knowledge to forum members who've been around a while.
It's a shame that you personally had to experience the worst side effects of being an Uber Driver.


jlion said:


> my normal profession as a PM


What is a PM?


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> What is a PM?



Production Manager


----------



## Uberslop (Dec 29, 2014)

PM= prime minister lol


----------



## jlion (Jan 16, 2015)

@chi1cabby @Casuale Haberdasher. People know this, and they STILL do IT!? P. T. Barnum was right, holy was he right. A blog? You think? Shame that we live in such a microwave society that reading anything more than 140 characters is taxing lol. Thank you for the welcome, but this will be my last post. It was long enough to cover any other post I would ever do. PM = Production Manager. I wish you all well, because I know that a lot of Uber drives are actually great people. That just needed a little float, not this joke of bait and switch.


----------



## jlion (Jan 16, 2015)

@Uberslop lmao I WISH! Then I might be able to actually help you guys! lol


----------



## Uberslop (Dec 29, 2014)

politician'S promises are so credible. Thanks anyway


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

jlion said:


> Uber does not make a profit off this, we just pass the cost on. Might you be interested in our new BYOD Program to avoid this fee?
> 
> J


I almost spit my Pepsi through my nose at this sentence! So they're charging every single person $520 per year for an old, outdated iPhone AND THEY SAY THEY"RE NOT MAKING A PROFIT?!?!?!

HahahaAHAHAAAAAAHAhHAAh!!!


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

jlion said:


> 4. If anything were to happen to your car, you will not be able to take care of it, I promise you. You simply will not have the money to afford it.
> 
> J


Not true. You would be able to afford things that happen to your car if you treated the job like a business. But the VAST majority of people who do this just take that weekly cash flow and go pay down bills or whatever because either they're desperate for cash or they have no clue how to run a business. These same people probably have no idea how to file an expense report, much less track their mileage for IRS deduction purposes.


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

This is your own fault.


----------



## jlion (Jan 16, 2015)

@newsboy559 @Simon not sure if I'm being trolled, but I like to play so I'll bite. @newsboy559 how much is your insurance? Do they know you drive for Uber? Also what makes you an expert on running a business? Do you have multiple? Or did you just decide you where a business man once Uber came about? I'm guessing no, since you are doing Uber as a business. Also @Simon are you driving for Uber? Or are you Taxi person mad at anyone that has driven for Uber? If you are a driver, and you say to other drivers that anything that happens is their own fault then anything that happens to you is also your own fault, and therefore no warning or for sight should be given into the pitfalls of working for this company? P.S I graduated Magnum Cum Laude from a well respected school, with a business minor. Hence why I could partake in this social experiment part time. So if you guys are Trolls, or just disgruntled old cab drivers. I suggest you pick a battle more suited for your level. Best J

P.S - Also even if you did make $25 an hr, that's only 200 a day. 1000 a week, after the Uber 20% that's only 3200 a month. Not even factoring in Taxes, gas, ware and tear on the vehicle. Even if you had to pay no tax that's only 38,000 a year. That's nothing for the risk are at. The only reason I was stretched is because I like to pay things off in cash, and quickly. A lot of people are not as fortunate as myself, and need to be warned. If I was under any other circumstances these instances would of broke me. Also Uber should make the Insurance more transparent. They do not. All they say is have insurance, but if you think 40 grand a year is running a successful business then happy for ya. Again best J


----------



## gregthedriver (Dec 28, 2014)

They are worst than trolls . They are Uber corporate ******bags who come here to try and persuade us that they are doing good at this despite everyone else pissed off making 3 bux per hr. They haven't even done one trip I'd bet


----------



## josolo (Sep 27, 2014)

Somebody needs to keep a list of threads like this one and bump them anytime they fall away from the top. ...and\or have a section for fallen comrade testimonials. I can't think of a single thing that's ever gotten better with uber and it's reached the point where uber drivers have become the dregs of society, worthy of ridicule because their own overlords treat them as such.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Hi @jlion , welcome to the forum.
> Thank you for posting your experience as an old time Uber Driver. Most of what you've posted is common knowledge to forum members who've been around a while.
> It's a shame that you personally had to experience the worst side effects of being an Uber Driver.
> 
> What is a PM?


People hear it, but don't really take it to heart. Some of the fallen comrades seem to just disappear so we do not hear from them.

I personally met another Uber driver who was battling for a few weeks to get his car repaired. I saw the car and the damage. A young passenger opened his door into traffic and the door was sliced like a sardine can.

Fortunately nobody was hurt, but it was close. And imagine the liability and injuries if they were.

As it was this guy was struggling to come up with the deductible to get his car fixed now. Apparently Uber was going to pay, he just needed to come up with his part.

This is a risk that really should be compensated for in the rates, but obviously is not. I'd guess a few dollars per hour should be paid for the risk which is slowly but surely stacking up against you.


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

It's your own fault that you had an outstanding g phone bill with Uber. Why would you think that just because you stuck the phone in a drawer that Uber would magically stop charging you?

It's your own fault that you did not read the Uber Insurance policy thoroughly. Then be shocked Uber told you to **** off when your car needed to be repaired.

I drove for Uber for a short time until I researched the insurance situation then stopped. I work full time at another job and Uber ed for fun and a bit of cash on the side. 

Now you know....

And knowing is half the battle.


----------



## jlion (Jan 16, 2015)

@Simon I warned you to battle someone with a lower mental capacity so that you may stand a chance. Pre pare to be embarrassed. It's not a magically stop charging you.

1. You are charged for the data plan not the actual device. So if the data is not being used hence the plan is not being utilized therefore how is one charged.
2. How do you justify a 10 dollar a week data plan? When my data plan alone is only 10 dollars a month?
3. The insurance policy is vague at best. You know this.
4. Even if the whole IT'S YOUR OWN FAULT childish statement nani nani boo boo approach that you taking is so full of red herring statements that they really have no validity except for the fact that you backed up nothing with fact just small opinion mixed with a little truth to sound valid. I can tell you are one of those people that walk into a room thinking they are smart, but just talks loud and fast hoping to shock and awe. In real rooms it doesn't work. I also doubt you are only part time. So even if what you say is true. PEOPLE SHOULD STILL KNOW.

I drove for Uber for a short time until I researched the insurance situation then stopped. I work full time at another job and Uber ed for fun and a bit of cash on the side.

Now you know....

And knowing is half the battle.

Simon's own words lmao he admits hes a Troll lmao who does that!? Lol why are you here!?

Now for the fun. WTF are you doing on an Uber forum if you USE to drive for them? So you just in your own words admitted that you hang around forums trying to Troll? Sad, you are the equivalent to the angry ex boyfriend that hangs around and stalks anyone new that shows up at your ex's house harassing them, wanting to sound important and relevant? Defending an ex that does not love you, and never will. If anything you should be warning the new boyfriends. Do you do it for fun? Can you just not walk away from the Uber life? Let it go bro, you're embarrassing yourself.


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

jlion said:


> Before you join Uber there a few things to consider. I have never done anything like this before, but I feel as though it is necessary to warn anyone thinking of doing Uber. I don't know how Lyft operates, but as for Uber I reiterate heed my story as a warning.
> 
> I began driving for Uber roughly a year ago, part time, and for fun, my car was paid off, and new, so why not righ? Had heard good things. So I did, and it wasn't bad in the beginning the money was decent, and I got to meet some cool people outside of my normal profession as a PM. It was a fun experience. When my show ended I upped the Uber hours, not because I needed to but because it was still fun, and the money was still decent. Fast forward I get another show, which was more taxing time wise, so Uber was out of the question. Fast forward again.
> 
> ...


This is good for everyone thinking of driving for travis and all those on Uber koolaid.


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

Wow EMO much lol

Your renting the phone so long as you have it. Enterprise does not stop charging you the rental fee if the car is in your garage not being used. Dum ass...

If you put an ounce of effort in you would, (as I did) utilize this forum with a simple search and would have avoided your entire situation. Dum ass...


----------



## jlion (Jan 16, 2015)

Simon said:


> Wow EMO much lol
> 
> Your renting the phone so long as you have it. Enterprise does not stop charging you the rental fee if the car is in your garage not being used. Dum ass...
> 
> If you put an ounce of effort in you would, (as I did) utilize this forum with a simple search and would have avoided your entire situation. Dum ass...





Simon said:


> Wow EMO much lol
> 
> Your renting the phone so long as you have it. Enterprise does not stop charging you the rental fee if the car is in your garage not being used. Dum ass...
> 
> If you put an ounce of effort in you would, (as I did) utilize this forum with a simple search and would have avoided your entire situation. Dum ass...


Emo? Okay that's relevant. Again I'll reiterate, you are charged for the data, not the phone. Also you never answered, why are you on the forums if you no longer drive for Uber? Oh and Simon is it? The word I think you are trying to spell is DUMB. No worries I'll help you buddy.


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

Look at you, your so angry you clicked the mouse so hard it quoted my post twice. It's a PUBLIC forum people have opinions and ideas that may or may not jive with your thought process. 

Relax

Uber On


----------



## jlion (Jan 16, 2015)

Simon said:


> Look at you, your so angry you clicked the mouse so hard it quoted my post twice. It's a PUBLIC forum people have opinions and ideas that may or may not jive with your thought process.
> 
> Relax
> 
> Uber On


*You're* it's *You're* and I'm not angry, just confused as to why you are defending this company so vehemently.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

The synopsis in the OP was good. It's also a reminder of what really happens on the ride share insurance end of the scale when it comes to a real accident, which most drivers don't have clue one on because they don't bother to check or don't care. 

Neither do those who remain driving UberX at their absurd rates even know WTF is going on.

Totally ****ing clueless, all. Kudos to every driver here with a brain. That alone sets you in very rare driving company.

I personally would not ride with any UberX driver on the basis of them being brain dead when it comes to basic math and risk assessments. And I'm going to trust my life to those kinds of nitwits? Uh, no.

Tells you about pax level intellect as well, donut? Anything for a buck savings, til somebody gets hurt by a zombie driver. There are two losers in the UberX equations. 

Drivers and pax.


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

jlion said:


> *You're* it's *You're* and I'm not angry, just confused as to why you are defending this company so vehemently.


I am not defending the company.


----------



## bunnydoodoo (Jan 6, 2015)

2 rides tonight with 1.4 surge for 2.5 miles and the fairs were $6.56 each. This is bull!


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

bunnydoodoo said:


> 2 rides tonight with 1.4 surge for 2.5 miles and the fairs were $6.56 each. This is bull!


_And thats why after 5 rides for $45 ,I went home . I am on my fourth Stella&#8230;._


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

jlion said:


> Emo? Okay that's relevant. Again I'll reiterate, you are charged for the data, not the phone. Also you never answered, why are you on the forums if you no longer drive for Uber? Oh and Simon is it? The word I think you are trying to spell is DUMB. No worries I'll help you buddy.


That guy is an Uber boy. One of their recent college grad./management guys I would imagine. Making his $25,000/year or whatever it is.  One of the ones that realizes the true value in working for Uber is being near Travis Kalanick, even if it's only in his dreams. I've seen his post in several other threads, he always ends by calling someone a "dumass." Somewhat ironic isn't it. Calling someone a name you can't even spell!

I wonder if Uber has 'guarantees' for their management people getting on here and trying to defend the company. Maybe a pay-per-post scheme? It seems like they would at least get people with at least a 6th. grade education. I guess those people are too smart to be working for Uber though.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

jlion said:


> Before you join Uber there a few things to consider. I have never done anything like this before, but I feel as though it is necessary to warn anyone thinking of doing Uber. I don't know how Lyft operates, but as for Uber I reiterate heed my story as a warning.
> 
> I began driving for Uber roughly a year ago, part time, and for fun, my car was paid off, and new, so why not righ? Had heard good things. So I did, and it wasn't bad in the beginning the money was decent, and I got to meet some cool people outside of my normal profession as a PM. It was a fun experience. When my show ended I upped the Uber hours, not because I needed to but because it was still fun, and the money was still decent. Fast forward I get another show, which was more taxing time wise, so Uber was out of the question. Fast forward again.
> 
> ...


Man, I feel for you, I really do.

I quit several weeks ago, and returned their crappy iPhone 4, using their USPS label. I went into my account at about the same time, and I noticed that they had added $30 in phone fees. I had never been charged for the phone before. I email them, and nothing. I email them again and was told it was because I had (3) devices! WTF? I'm (1) person, driving (1) car, using (1) iPhone. Anyway. the guy credits my account $20, but it still left a balance of -$10 (Uber will always get you for something). I just went in and looked at my account again, and now it's up to -$40!! I guess I'll be charged until (hopefully) Uber is no more. I don't know if they believe I'll come to work for them again someday, and I'll owe them thousands in phone charges, so that I'll have to drive for free for a couple of decades to pay it off, or what.

Please God - as the OP stated, if you're considering driving for Uber, I would highly recommend you find something else. I can just about guarantee you'll regret doing business with this sleazy outfit.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

newsboy559 said:


> I almost spit my Pepsi through my nose at this sentence! So they're charging every single person $520 per year for an old, outdated iPhone AND THEY SAY THEY"RE NOT MAKING A PROFIT?!?!?!
> 
> HahahaAHAHAAAAAAHAhHAAh!!!


Sir - Uber is your partner, but more than that, they're your friend too. They thank you for reaching out (or around), and their thoughts and prayers are with you always. Yes, they may appear to be a lying, thieving, corrupt POS on the surface, but if you'll only look deeper you'll see that they're actually much worse than that.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

bunnydoodoo said:


> 2 rides tonight with 1.4 surge for 2.5 miles and the fairs were $6.56 each. This is bull!


Nuh-uh, Uber is great, Simon says.


----------



## fork2323 (Aug 27, 2014)

only just 6 months ago uber started charging for the phone.. they never did that before.. so this person was not driving for uber for months and would not even kknow..


Simon said:


> It's your own fault that you had an outstanding g phone bill with Uber. Why would you think that just because you stuck the phone in a drawer that Uber would magically stop charging you?
> 
> It's your own fault that you did not read the Uber Insurance policy thoroughly. Then be shocked Uber told you to **** off when your car needed to be repaired.
> 
> ...


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

jlion said:


> I noticed that you are using the Uber issued iPhone - As you know, using the Uber issued iPhone involves a $10/Week Data Subscription Fee, which is used to offset the amount that Uber's phone carrier charges for data plans. Uber does not make a profit off this, we just pass the cost on.


Uber Lie #3,547

I have been using my own device for a while. I have 17 days left in my current billing cycle and have used less than .5 GB on data. I use an IPad mini so this also includes all of the data I use while on the internet waiting for the increased number of pings I am going to get because my income will go up because of lower fares (Uber Lie #3,412).


----------



## bunnydoodoo (Jan 6, 2015)

Verizon up'd my data from 6gb to 10gb free of charge and i thought for sure i was gonna need it. My data is the same as it was before the uber and lyft download.


----------

